# Crochet Bottle Cleaner



## Relle (Jun 14, 2015)

http://snappy-tots.com/scrubbies-week-8/#_a5y_p=3462113


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks for the link. Got the pattern, and it looks like a good way to use up a bunch of cotton yarn I have


----------

